# Worst finish work ever...



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

We got a chance to see just how bad a finished wall Fresco Harmony will cover. It still wasn't up to my standards when it was finished but the client was happy. All in all we put about 3/4" of mud on this stick of corner bead. On a comical note, the contractor said he spent 1 and 1/2 hrs on this one piece of corner bead. He wouldn't let me tear it off and redo it. ha ha...

http://youtu.be/ANivpMW-UGE


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Just curious Nick, why not fill that with hot mud first?

Looks good though finished.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Great question. Usually I would have definitely filled it with quick set. The entire surface needed to be floated again. However, once you've used the Fresco Harmony system you start to look at drywall differently. It would have taken as much time to mix quick set and float all those walls again as it would to base coat of Fresco Harmony. There was also a time constraint and I was doing the job for free. It was supposed to be ready for texture. *I'm sure we've all ran into situations where a contractor does chitty finish work and expects a little paint and texture will fix it.* This was one of those. In the end it was a good opportunity to experiment. It's amazing to me that one medium will really do it all.


----------

